# Au Sable Smallmouth



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

Biggest one I caught at 20 inches. Great trip.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice smallie. What did you catch it on, if you don't mind me asking???? I had been doing rather well using a white circus peanut, but things slowed way down once the august heat rolled in. Haven't tried again since then, looks like its time to head back out....

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Great fish! Fall smallies on the AS-whether it's the impoundments or below the dams-can be white hot. I've had 3-4 fish at once go after baits. You can get some BIG pike fishing for them as well.


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

yup, floating down from Alcona, I've had micro schools of smallies shoot out from the logs to whack a Rooster,


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

nice fish! i was up there about 3 weeks ago and it was kind of slow, ive never fished after hunting season started might have to give up a weekend of deer hunting to give it a try.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Great fish, nothing better than a big smalljaw!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice....been thinking about heading up to the parents place and floating down from Foote Dam in the kayak one last time.


----------



## Rocko0305 (Sep 24, 2008)

brookies101 said:


> Nice smallie. What did you catch it on, if you don't mind me asking???? I had been doing rather well using a white circus peanut, but things slowed way down once the august heat rolled in. Haven't tried again since then, looks like its time to head back out....
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Glad to share. I caught it on a medium sized Rapala X-Rap in silver and black color. It actually missed it on first swipe, but followed up and hit it again. A 16 incher was going after it too, so I was extremely happy I was able to keep him off the hook. We caught several 17-18 inch smallies over the course of the weekend, and a couple of pike 24-30. Love Au Sable fishing.


----------

